# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Można pić alkohol biorąc Euthyrox?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Niedługo mam urodziny i bym chciała z tej okazji wypić dwa piwa po 4,5%, ale nie wiem, czy mogę bo codziennie biorę po półtora tabletki Euthyrox 25. O niedoczynności tarczycy dowiedziała się w lutym. Na początku miałam jedną tabletkę dziennie, ale wyniki ostatnio podskoczyli pomimo przyjmowania i teraz biorę po półtorej. Proszę o odpowiedź, czy mogę wypić te dwa piwa. Mini impreza zacznie się około 18, a tabletkę biorę jak wstaje i czy na drugi dzień mogę normalnie wziąć tabletkę?

----------


## Rader

Alkohol? Możesz nawet wypić więcej , nie ma on wpływu na hormony.

Moge Cie zapewnić - bo wiem to z własnego doświadczenia.

----------

